# Have to take puppy off of Blue Buffalo so where do I go from here?



## LuvMyZooCrew (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok so I started fostering for a local rescue and I FAILED with my first foster, she is such a BOOGER. So She comes to me on food unknown the rescue gave me a bag of Nutro Max puppy, I use the bag of that and then i adopted her FAIL, FAIL , FAIL LOL. I put her on Blue buffalo when I adopt her, at first everything is good, then the diarrhea starts. At the time the diarrhea starts we were doing shot, and worm treatment so it wasn't knows if it was the medicine or the shots. After the shots where done and the medicine and the diarrhea was still here, and with the way the diarrhea was, it was thought that it was a possible food reaction. So now I am at a cross road as to where to go, The vet said that it was the food and that it was possibly too rich for her, I also have to consider cost as I have an older dog that I will be switching over to it to. I went to Petsmart to day and looked at food, i have to take into consideration the cost, for what you get, and the food. I chose , at this time, Wellness, and was wondering if Blue was too "rich" for her will Wellness be too rich? By rich do you think she meant the protien content of it? any suggestions?


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Did you ease the pup onto the new food or just completely switch one day? Many dogs get diarrhea if you just switch them cold turkey.


----------



## LuvMyZooCrew (Dec 21, 2009)

I eased her on to it.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

My dog, Heather, couldn't handle Blue Buffalo either. It is a good food, just not a good food for her. I think Wellness is definitely a good choice. I don't really think that you can predict how a dog will do on a food, you just have to do your research, buy what you feel is best, try it out, and see how they do on it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A lot of times a dog will have loose stools due to being fed too much of whatever food. . .in other words, it's the amount being fed that's the problem, not the food itself. I'd try cutting her intake back a bit and see if that helps before I'd go through the hassle of switching again.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Some brands lime TOTW have tons of formulas to choose from, which one of those would be best for a high activity working farm dog? The local feed store has started carrying it as a tesdt to ses how much of a demand there is for it but they are carrying only one kind... The pacific i believe.


----------



## maquignon (Oct 21, 2009)

Neither Wellnes, nor Blue Buffalo is "too rich." You are probably feeding "too much." This is a common mistake when switching to one of the better foods. It has more nutrition and none of the "junk" that the low quality foods so your dog needs much less, often as little as half as much.


----------



## LuvMyZooCrew (Dec 21, 2009)

Feeding her too much? I never thought that could cause the runs,lol. Well I was feeding her what it says to feed her, so i should have fed her less? would she eat it if she wasnt hungry?


----------



## maquignon (Oct 21, 2009)

Overfeeding is probably the most common reason for diarrhea. Most dogs will eat as long as you give them food. I would guess about 50% of dogs are overweight.  My dog gets less than half the recommended amount on the bag - has been eating that amount for four years.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

LuvMyZooCrew said:


> Feeding her too much? I never thought that could cause the runs,lol. Well I was feeding her what it says to feed her, so i should have fed her less? would she eat it if she wasnt hungry?


I switched my dog to a high quality food (from the shelter food) and soon learned he needed about HALF what the bag suggested for his weight. He is active (but not a working dog) and he has been at the same healthy weight for over a year- so I know that what I am feeding him is the proper amount. He is a hound and would eat anything and everything put in front of him, just like many dogs.


----------



## maquignon (Oct 21, 2009)

Start with the bag suggestion. Put the food down and leave ten minutes. If it is not all eaten in ten minutes, take it up and don't give anything else until evening meal. After a few days of this, if your dog does not eat it all every time, cut back a little until he eats it all every time. When he is eating all of his food within ten minutes every time, you have probably arrived at the correct amount. Remember, I said probably. The only real way to judge if your dog is eating the proper amount is: If you can see his ribs, he is too thin, increase his food a little. If he does not have a definite waistline, he is too fat, decrease a little.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> Some brands lime TOTW have tons of formulas to choose from, which one of those would be best for a high activity working farm dog? The local feed store has started carrying it as a tesdt to ses how much of a demand there is for it but they are carrying only one kind... The pacific i believe.


Solid Gold Barking at the Moon is a five star food designed for performance dogs. You might see if it is carried in your area. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/solid-gold-dog-food-barking-moon/


----------



## cobymoby (Jan 23, 2011)

Blue Buff gave our shepherd the runs as well. We switched her over to EVO Red Meat and she has had the best looking poop and muscle tone for the past year! It is VERY expensive but she has not done this well on any other food.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

LuvMyZooCrew said:


> Feeding her too much? I never thought that could cause the runs,lol. Well I was feeding her what it says to feed her, so i should have fed her less? would she eat it if she wasnt hungry?


The part about "would she eat it if she wasn't hungry?" made me giggle! No offense intended, I was just thinking of our pups. They are definitely "eaters", they LOVE to eat, and would eat, and eat, and eat, and eat, and.....well, you get the point!  So, yeah, ours would eat, hungry or not! 

Keep in mind, dog food manufacturers want to sell food. SOMETIMES, the recommended amount on the bag can be a bit higher than needed, because if your dog goes through more food, YOU have to buy more food, and spend more $........
I'm not saying it's a huge difference, but lots of times, you need less than they suggest....


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Blue Buff did this to Gracie as well. She did better on Wellness, but she didn't like it too much. SHe has been on TOTW since she was 6 months old. The bag says she should eat 2 cups a day...she is eating 1 with a spoonful of canned food on top. Bags ALWAYS say your dog needs more than she does.

Good luck finding a food. I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## LuvMyZooCrew (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for the responses everyone, I decided to keep her off the Blue Buff and we selected Wellness to put her on, I am transitioning her from the percrip stuff that the vet said to put her on and trying to slowly ease her onto the wellness. So far not too bad.


----------

